# For all you Mad Scientist Caffeine Addicts



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Got this at the San Diego Comic Con, where it proudly sits above my coffee cups, Vat O' Instant Mocha, and Light-Up Test Tubes...









Art by Paul Friedrich


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

This is me in the morning...........but with diet coke.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Cute comic. Mine's Diet Coke w/Lime. Did you see Fiend4Halloween there at the Con?


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

No, I didn't see Fiend. I bet they got lots of fun swag, though.


----------

